# POLL



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone asked in a previous post if anyone tracked how many shells it took to kill a bird. I do. So I shared.

"
It would be interesting to see how many shells per duck. For me its probably 2-3 for sure. Has anyone out there actually figured this out for their season?
Dan"


Not sure why it got your attention; I honestly think you're mistaking me for someone else. I only know of one day we were at Fennville at the same time, you were in 3 and I was in 5, surely you could not see what I hit from that far away.

I track and analyze data for a living, looking for trends and reacting to same, be it in sales, manufacturing, or the stock market (done pretty well there too). So it's no big deal to run my hunts through the same type of program. Fishing it works even better. Got in all in Excel, I can run a couple pivot tables and look for where to hunt wood ducks the second week in October on an east wind. Or when the redheads show up at my folk's place, oh wait, I'm a week early so I'll stay closer to home and save the 200 mile trip. Oh, they're in, but with that wind I need the layout and not kayak as the point will be taken and I'll have to hunt the middle of the lake.

It helps for me to kill enough birds for me and my guests. 21 trips this year only four blanks, and two of those were trying new places.

I had my daughter, for a school project, crunch the data from the last few annual manager's reports at PM and hindcast it to the weather for each opening day youth hunt. Two years ago we went there for the opener, and she popped open her lap top. We got drawn poorly. She ticked off the draws and based on her analysis, and we pulled a zone that no one would have sniffed, which is why it was still up there, even though it averaged more birds on opening day most years that some of the better zones did all year, but then tanked after that. Killed 11 of the 46 birds taken that night, more than any other zone. She got an A. I got to take her teacher hunting.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

It won't let me vote, but this is what I do every year. Before the season starts, I buy a flat of either #3's or #4's 3", and I buy a flat of BBB 3". That way I always have ammo. Since I outfit myself, and my 2 kids, I always have ammo. I think I shot close to 10 boxes of #3's this year. 

That included a trip to NoDak. Never really got into the birds back here in Michigan. There were a couple of good hunts, and there were a couple of hunts in ND that required me to scrounge the bottom of my blind, and blind bag for an extra shell or 2.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2 boxes of 3"BB
3 boxes of 3" #1's
2 boxes of #2's


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

At least a case. Swatting crippled Divers will cause you to burn through far too many shells.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Lucky for me, I was between jobs this fall and was fortunate enough to hunt 54 days this season. The hunting was great but not having a job really made me pay attention to wasted shots and gas miles. I was buying a few boxes a week and probably went through 10-20 boxes but 80% of that was the first half of the season. By the second half I was broke and my shot gun was having issues with the recoil spring, so I really started to make each shot count and I think it made me a much better hunter/shot. I probably passed on some birds that I could've hit but my % went up and cripple rate went down and I got so see a lot of birds work naturally.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pat P said:


> Lucky for me, I was between jobs this fall and was fortunate enough to hunt 54 days this season. The hunting was great but not having a job really made me pay attention to wasted shots and gas miles. I was buying a few boxes a week and probably went through 10-20 boxes but 80% of that was the first half of the season. By the second half I was broke and my shot gun was having issues with the recoil spring, so I really started to make each shot count and I think it made me a much better hunter/shot. I probably passed on some birds that I could've hit but my % went up and cripple rate went down and I got so see a lot of birds work naturally.


You really need to discover Rogers and buy flats during the off season. Buying them a case at a time is soooo much cheaper.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> You really need to discover Rogers and buy flats during the off season. Buying them a case at a time is soooo much cheaper.


I know that now, trust me... There was one week I drove to wall-mart 3 times to buy ammo. 

I bought a case of 2 3/4 last year during black friday specifically for when I take my dad hunting with his older gun. I figured I would that would last the rest of my life. Once I shot through all of my 3 inch I started using it and then eventually ended up trading the rest to my brother for 3 in RIO ammo that was not ejecting in his 870. I take a lot of new people hunting and they never have ammo either, so stocking up will be nice.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

3 1/2 boxes more or less
14 hunts
29 ducks


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

8.5 boxes 
67 ducks
23 geese


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

hammerdown said:


> who the hell actually counts there shells like that I'm calling bs. I shot 2 cases in Saskatchewan and a case here in mi who cares about shooting and ratio put a pile on the ground and have fun every one misses and there are day where every one is on just nature of the sport. have fun no need to have a break down like that that cant be even close to accurate as iv seen you burn threw shell at the Todd farm and nothing ever come down.


There's probably far too many reasons to name as to why guys don't like you on here, but this is one of them. I barely come on here much anymore but every time I'm on you're spewing off a bunch of nonsense no one cares to hear about. You seem like a controversial person. Always have to put your two cents into everything.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cabela's bargain cave has some cases of 3" 1 1/8 ounce shot for $90 right now.

I love to see who here posts great pictures vs. kill piles, and who posts reports without details vs. taking the time to help the community here.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Ammo is by far the cheapest part of waterfowl hunting for me. Gas and decoys and gear cost a lot more. If you are shooting a box during every hunt, maybe it adds up. If you shoot a case a year, you would probably save 10-20 dollars a year by buying by the case. That's like my red bull budget for a long weekend lol.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

One shot.....one kill. Lol Only got out for a couple hours this year but made it count!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

jwinks said:


> Ammo is by far the cheapest part of waterfowl hunting for me. Gas and decoys and gear cost a lot more. If you are shooting a box during every hunt, maybe it adds up. If you shoot a case a year, you would probably save 10-20 dollars a year by buying by the case. That's like my red bull budget for a long weekend lol.


Mine is definitely my dog. Dogs can be costly at times, but I love that little guy so much. He's always ready to go. Gun dogs can take abuse and it can add up with the vet and medicines haha.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Mine is definitely my dog. Dogs can be costly at times, but I love that little guy so much. He's always ready to go. Gun dogs can take abuse and it can add up with the vet and medicines haha.


Haha right on, my emergency vet bill for my latest addition was $300 more than what I paid for the little booger. A well trained retriever is priceless though.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I love to see who here posts great pictures vs. kill piles, and who posts reports without details vs. taking the time to help the community here.


I have lots of great pictures of my hunts. I just won't share anything that has anything remotely where I hunted in the background. A lot of times that why I only post pile pictures. I used to post the others then many people showed up at my location I posted the next day.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't keep track but I'd guess a case and a half. Hunted Sodak, Michigan and Arkansas this season. Crippled Divers in the chop out of a layout boat definitely burn up some ammo.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I can see that: the guys on the river forum do the same. But you can pick your backgrounds, sometimes, to prevent that.

I have a great hunting and fishing buddy that I will not take hunting except for managed areas, as he shares too much. After two opening days just hearing about his hunt on the phone I sent him the Google earth picture of his blind. Last thing I need is "my" spot on Facebook.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

jwinks said:


> Ammo is by far the cheapest part of waterfowl hunting for me. Gas and decoys and gear cost a lot more. If you are shooting a box during every hunt, maybe it adds up. If you shoot a case a year, you would probably save 10-20 dollars a year by buying by the case. That's like my red bull budget for a long weekend lol.


Very true and that is how I usually am, but I hit a low point this year where I was shaking the piggy bank and at that point it doesn't matter how nice your decoys are if you don't have any ammo. Gas was an unavoidable expense, but I really cut down on things to make it work. I used my 20 gauge on a few hunts because I had extra ammo and I actually really looked forward for the excuse to dust it off. This season was my best season by far but I had to do a lot of things different to make it work, and sometimes it made that much more rewarding. But boy, I had a lot of hungry drives home without stopping for food and that really sucks...


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

. Good pictures can have a background that is not recognizable.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> View attachment 241102
> . Good pictures can have a background that is not recognizable.


You should really turn location for you photos off. I got the gps coords from that picture. Lol.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah. People forget their photos carry a gps tag.
happens all the time.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> Yeah. People forget their photos carry a gps tag.
> happens all the time.


Serious question, even if your location is turned off?

If so, for the technology challenged, how do you turn off the GPS coordinates on pictures , if there is even a way?


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

BTW, with a handle like FBD, your statistical analysis did not surprise me at all.

I will agree with the above, some of you burn through a whole lot of shells.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

deadduck365 said:


> You should really turn location for you photos off. I got the gps coords from that picture. Lol.


Didn't use my phone for that or most other pics I take.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I turn off my location services when taking hunting pics on public water! People are lazy and sorry as ^%#^** now days and will do anything to undercut someone.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> Didn't use my phone for that or most other pics I take.


Lol. There were no location tags in that photo. I was just making a point. If there were I would have sent them to you pm. It was just a reminder to others.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Between the girlfiend and I, we went thru about 3 boxes all together


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

hammerdown said:


> who the hell actually counts there shells like that I'm calling bs. I shot 2 cases in Saskatchewan and a case here in mi who cares about shooting and ratio put a pile on the ground and have fun every one misses and there are day where every one is on just nature of the sport. have fun no need to have a break down like that that cant be even close to accurate as iv seen you burn threw shell at the Todd farm and nothing ever come down.


To answer your opening question, FBD. Known him a long time, and was not at all surprised when he posted that detailed of a report. I fully expected him to post something like that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It truly hurt to note how many misses I logged the day you were in the next zone.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

fsamie1 said:


> Just wonder how much ammunition most people used this season?


I went with 5-10, but I shoot Hevi Shot so it is really like 3-4 boxes.
I killed 16 ducks and 20 geese, first time I have even killed more geese than ducks. Typically kill 60-70 ducks and 25 geese during regular seasons, maybe 20 geese in late season.
Tough year for sure


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great responses and very interesting. I would say that "Far Beyond Driven" is a fitting avatar for "Far Beyond Driven" 

Glad to know I am not the only guy keeping a spreadsheet.
Dan


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

dankoustas said:


> Great responses and very interesting. I would say that "Far Beyond Driven" is a fitting avatar for "Far Beyond Driven"
> 
> Glad to know I am not the only guy keeping a spreadsheet.
> Dan


If I kept spread sheets for how much I shoot and lost lures or even how many hours I hunt and fish, my wife would shoot me. It's nice you guys track that stuff. I just don't feel safe doing it. Lol.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried a journal. It lasted like two weeks. I simply don't have the time or patience to do one. I applaud you guys that do. I certainly couldn't track every miss. There were a few divers throughout the season that took far too many shells to swat to even mention. No way could I keep track of that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That's why I don't track swatting. I had a goldeneye that left a trail of empties across the lake to follow back to the blind on a calm day. A long trail...


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> That's why I don't track swatting. I had a goldeneye that left a trail of empties across the lake to follow back to the blind on a calm day. A long trail...


Been there and done that


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

deadduck365 said:


> If I kept spread sheets for how much I shoot and lost lures or even how many hours I hunt and fish, my wife would shoot me. It's nice you guys track that stuff. I just don't feel safe doing it. Lol.


And if the wife ever got a hold of it and realized all of the money and time, you sir, have then created your own demise! I won't keep a log either. You have to offer to do the grocery shopping and sneak a few "must have" items in there. She'll never know!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Aim high and hope for the best ^^^ !!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

AaronJohn said:


> Aim high and hope for the best ^^^ !!!


Spray and pray...


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Mine is definitely my dog. Dogs can be costly at times, but I love that little guy so much. He's always ready to go. Gun dogs can take abuse and it can add up with the vet and medicines haha.


CARE CREDIT CARD
I believe it's charges over $200 (check with your vet) get promotional financing. no interest for 6-18 months with a minimum payment.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Around 125 rounds.


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Working on my third case for the year hoping to use more in the late season


----------

